# Mounted wooden deer heads



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

This past weekend was spent in the garage, umm, I mean, workshop pondering another project I've working on. But rather than be totally unproductive I dug into my pile of projects I've been wanting to make and pulled out some patterns I'd printed off of Steve Good's Scrollsaw Workshop website for mounted deer heads.

Since Father's Day is right around the corner I thought I'd make one for my dad. I made two extras for sale.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I never thought I'd use those craft googly eyes on any of my woodworking projects. But that's what Steve Good used and, well, it didn't look too terribly bad! So I decided to use them on mine as well. I hope they don't cheapen the project too much. Speaking of Mr. Good, if you guys haven't checked his website, do so. He's got a bunch of good videos. But what I happened upon and really liked was his library of free patterns to download. He's got a lot of really great patterns. Check him out some time.

The heads and ears are all walnut. The antlers are poplar. And the plaques are cedar.

I put a saw-toothed hanger on the back of each one. The small bag contains a suitable nail to hang it with.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Before you know it, YOU will be kind of handy in the woodfunning field.

I would guess you will be asking, a dollar two ninety eight, huh?

Dale in Indy


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Steve, I love it! so simple, yet so prime!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Smith Brother said:


> Before you know it, YOU will be kind of handy in the woodfunning field.
> 
> I would guess you will be asking, a dollar two ninety eight, huh?
> 
> Dale in Indy


Yeah, that sounds about rig... Wait, how much money is that?


----------



## Fox (Jan 9, 2017)

*Wooden Deer Head*

Great work. 
Such interior design products can make your home more comfortable and more modern. They also express the love for these animals. But did you know that such products started to raise up in one particular part in Europe? We recently wrote a blog about such interior design, check out here: https://goo.gl/MHBmVA


----------

